# Brisket vs top round roast



## rlk438 (Jul 16, 2014)

A youth group is going to do a senior 65+ appreciation diner. We were talking about doing brisket. One person was telling me to just get good top round roast and use that. We are going for sliced not burnt ends. A photo I saw in the store add kind of look like a flat.  But it was 3.69 a lbs. we are doing the dinner for 40 seniors plus 20 youth/helper parents.  For me saying a smoked top round dinner don't sound as good as smoked brisket. But is it as good of eating? We have over a month so I wanted to watch for sales. If it only saves a little, then I would rather have the brisket. But if bigger savings or better eating then do the top round.  The group already knows I will introduce them to new things at times and that nothing I take to a diner comes home. I have also been ask for my recipe on things from this group of seniors so I don't want to let them down.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello.  I would choose whole packer brisket every time but being from Tx. I am biased.  Truthfully you would probably be happy with either.  Sounds like your time smoking will be well spent for a good cause.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2014)

Why not get a top round roast and smoke it up and give it a try and see what you think. The texture is going to be different than the brisket. We do top round and bottom round roasts all the time for making french dip. One thing with the roast and this is entirely my opinion, they need to be rare- medium rare max. Anymore than that and they get tough. The brisket as you know cooks to a more well done stage which is appealing when serving to a large crowd that may not like rare or medium rare beef.


----------

